# ....    AP FACT CHECK: Trump confuses with claims of new border wall  ....



## charley (Dec 25, 2018)

HOUSTON  President Donald Trump's claims over Christmas that he had awarded 115 miles of new border wall construction in Texas appear to confuse work that's already funded and underway.

Trump tweeted on Monday, "I am in the Oval Office & just gave out a 115 mile long contract for another large section of the Wall in Texas." Which was not true, but our current President enjoys taking credit for things he didn't do.

He reiterated on Tuesday that he's moving forward on construction, even as the government remains partially shutdown over his insistence that Congress approve more money for a border wall. Which also was not the truth.

THE FACTS: Trump can't award construction contracts. The U.S. Customs and Border Protection and the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers awards contracts for border wall construction after Congress approves funding and months have gone into planning.

In March, Congress approved funding for 33 miles (53 kilometers) of construction in South Texas' Rio Grande Valley, the busiest corridor for illegal border crossings.

TRUMP, asked Tuesday who received the contracts: "Different people. Highly bid." This statement also proved to be false.

THE FACTS: CBP announced in November that Galveston, Texas-based company SLSCO won the two contracts with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers for projects in the Rio Grande Valley. So it was announced in November and had zero to do with Trump.​*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2018)

you're fucking idiot.


----------



## charley (Dec 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> you're fucking idiot.



what's wrong with that post ??    trump made that statement Christmas morning, I saw it on Fox news, and it was published by AP...   Rob , you tell me, why does he need to lie all the time ?    in fact congress approved 33 miles of border wall in March, does trump think everybody is so stupid they can't read a news paper ??  

.. he's so needy, are you telling me you haven't noticed that ??


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2018)

charley said:


> what's wrong with that post ??    trump made that statement Christmas morning, I saw it on Fox news, and it was published by AP...   Rob , you tell me, why does he need to lie all the time ?    in fact congress approved 33 miles of border wall in March, does trump think everybody is so stupid they can't read a news paper ??
> 
> .. he's so needy, are you telling me you haven't noticed that ??



Trumps moronic fan base is getting pissed off at you making fun of him about all idiotic shit he does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 26, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Trumps moronic fan base is getting pissed off at you making fun of him about all idiotic shit he does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually, it's people who take the time to find out what's really going on getting pissed at these lazy stupid useful idiots who are too stupid and lazy to dig in and find out what's really going on. They're too lazy to do anything but listen to CNN or read Yahoo News or any other fake news propaganda and then they go to Daily Kos to get their facts. Lazy, stupid, useful idiots, tools of Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Actually, it's people who take the time to find out what's really going on getting pissed at these lazy stupid useful idiots who are too stupid and lazy to dig in and find out what's really going on. They're too lazy to do anything but listen to CNN or read Yahoo News or any other fake news propaganda and then they go to Daily Kos to get their facts. Lazy, stupid, useful idiots, tools of Nancy Pelosi.



Yeah that?s it for sure.   

This is why don?t argue anymore.   We just mock your ignorance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Trumps moronic fan base is getting pissed off at you making fun of him about all idiotic shit he does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you bro, over the other spot[asf], they go nuts, it's like 50 to 1 ,,   they all gang up on me, some threaten me in P.M.'s, or directly in the forum,, it's kind of dead over here, prince is the only apologist/defender of trumpski over here..


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2018)

charley said:


> I hear you bro, over the other spot[asf], they go nuts, it's like 50 to 1 ,,   they all gang up on me, some threaten me in P.M.'s, or directly in the forum,, it's kind of dead over here, prince is the only apologist/defender of trumpski over here..



That?s hilarious.   A bunch of bad ass dudes going around calling people snowflakes get all pissy and mess their diapers when you call out dear leader.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 26, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah that?s it for sure.
> 
> This is why don?t argue anymore.   We just mock your ignorance.
> 
> ...



Mock? You mean ignore the issue and make your stupid personal attacks. Go for it; lazy and stupid that's what I see, there is not a single one of you morons who can mount an argument with any substance. Still waiting for you Einsteins to explain how Trump is screwing things up with the tariffs or why GM closed down the plants you all blame Trump for..  Yeah, your mocking is just ignorance, lazy and stupid, so go for it, but don't really answer anything...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Mock? You mean ignore the issue and make your stupid personal attacks. Go for it; lazy and stupid that's what I see, there is not a single one of you morons who can mount an argument with any substance. Still waiting for you Einsteins to explain how Trump is screwing things up with the tariffs or why GM closed down the plants you all blame Trump for..  Yeah, your mocking is just ignorance, lazy and stupid, so go for it, but don't really answer anything...



I don?t think anyone is going to take the time and explain basic Econ to a fool who?s too lazy to do a 10 second YouTube search where literally every economist on the planet has a video explaining why.   Even guys like Ben Shapiro have covered the topic.

Quite being a dumb fuck, or at least try harder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Dec 27, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I don?t think anyone is going to take the time and explain basic Econ to a fool who?s too lazy to do a 10 second YouTube search where literally every economist on the planet has a video explaining why.   Even guys like Ben Shapiro have covered the topic.
> 
> Quite being a dumb fuck, or at least try harder.
> 
> ...



It's you idiots who can't explain basic economics, it's been weeks I've been challenging all you liberal fools to explain your position and your answer is typical. You have no clue so all you can do is call me names. You're clueless, stupid and very lazy and you're proving my point. You can't even defend your own idiotic positions. Rave on moron.


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

What you doing over here Charley


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> Trumps moronic fan base is getting pissed off at you making fun of him about all idiotic shit he does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't understand how its possible to be a "fan" of the POTUS you tard?
I voted for him and I support the job he is doing that is all. 
I don't spend every waking minute like Chuck does posting Trump hate.
I guess cause I actually have a life.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

REHH said:


> What you doing over here Charley



He is spreading his Trump hate and thinking it's actually going to do something. 
Similar to how religious idiots think they're going to change my beliefs. LOL


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

charley said:


> I hear you bro, over the other spot[asf], they go nuts, it's like 50 to 1 ,,   they all gang up on me, some threaten me in P.M.'s, or directly in the forum,, it's kind of dead over here, prince is the only apologist/defender of trumpski over here..



what need is there for me or anyone to defend the POTUS?


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> He is spreading his Trump hate and thinking it's actually going to do something.
> Similar to how religious idiots think they're going to change my beliefs. LOL




Lol


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2018)

REHH said:


> What you doing over here Charley




  IM is my Mara Lago, I come here chill out with prince, although when his 'meds' are off , he'll spend all day defending trumpski..


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2018)

hoyle21 said:


> I don?t think anyone is going to take the time and explain basic Econ to a fool who?s too lazy to do a 10 second YouTube search where literally every economist on the planet has a video explaining why.   Even guys like Ben Shapiro have covered the topic.
> 
> Quite being a dumb fuck, or at least try harder.
> 
> ...



.. good luck trying to tell a 'trumper' anything, a waste of breath , they think they know everything, just like their hero/leader trumpski,,   #SAD


----------



## Otto Brown (Dec 29, 2018)

Trump does seem to misrepresent the truth on a daily basis.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 29, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> Trump does seem to misrepresent the truth on a daily basis.



Name them.. and where you heard them.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2018)

solidassears said:


> name them.. And where you heard them.



cnn


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> cnn




Lock him up ,, Lock him up     #SAD  MAGA


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> Trump does seem to misrepresent the truth on a daily basis.




it's called being a fucking liar


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

charley said:


> I hear you bro, over the other spot[asf], they go nuts, it's like 50 to 1 ,,   they all gang up on me, some threaten me in P.M.'s, or directly in the forum,, it's kind of dead over here, prince is the only apologist/defender of trumpski over here..



ohh poor baby....


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> I don't understand how its possible to be a "fan" of the POTUS you tard?
> I voted for him and I support the job he is doing that is all.
> I don't spend every waking minute like Chuck does posting Trump hate.
> I guess cause I actually have a life.



Chuck is probably one of the best things that happened to your website, he clicks on your website multiple times a day with multiple posts. he?s great for advertising purposes to help with website traffic.  he?s a ?useful idiot? to have around.   his posts they?re funny as hell.  although I do feel bad because he is mentally ill along with all the other libtards


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2019)

charley said:


> .. good luck trying to tell a 'trumper' anything, a waste of breath , they think they know everything, just like their hero/leader trumpski,,   #SAD


Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?


----------



## houllandng (Feb 1, 2019)

This site is also good oklahoma city escorts


----------



## Otto Brown (Feb 1, 2019)

GFR said:


> Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?



tis not the 3rd century


----------



## Swiper (Feb 1, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> tis not the 3rd century



probably need get rid of the wheel too. it?s 2019.   no need for wheels


----------



## charley (Feb 4, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Chuck is probably one of the best things that happened to your website, he clicks on your website multiple times a day with multiple posts. he?s great for advertising purposes to help with website traffic.  he?s a ?useful idiot? to have around.   his posts they?re funny as hell.  although I do feel bad because he is mentally ill along with all the other libtards




   thanks swiper ???   for half of your post..


----------

